# Really. I mean really



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

miles?


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

12k. Had my car in for service sat didn't drive it yesterday and on my way to work. This


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

That's going to result in a smoke test and maybe some other tests, followed by replacement of an O2 sensor, EGR valve, and EGR mounting plate. They might pull and clean the sensor and reset the code the first time and tell you to come back if (when) the code returns first. If your dealership navigates things correctly with GM Tech Center and getting the parts released, they should be getting you from the smoke test to a completed repair in 72 hours.


----------



## Roadburner440 (Dec 29, 2013)

Sucks that your car is in the shop again after you just took it in for the oil change. Hopefully they are able to get you quick resolution either by cleaning it and clearing the code. Or by replacing it with a hopefully fixed version of the sensor from GM engineering. Will see though. As a side note what code reader is that? Been debating buying one with everyone experiencing these emissions related MIL's and would be helpful to get one that can read the Cruze TD's codes like that.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

That's my snap on scanner


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

so I called the dealer at 830 spoke to the service manager and told them I have a check engine light and its p0133 and if someone could look into it before I drop it off to get the ball rolling and was asked if I had a loose gas cap lol I was told I had to drop it off for the day for the tech to determine what the check engine light is on for and a rental is not covered while it is in unless its for multiple days time to get the car cover off the Daytona Shelby and drive that(hummmm did I renew the reg)


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

If they'll need to keep it overnight you should be getting a rental. 

Pics of Shelby?!


----------



## DJSW (Apr 8, 2014)

They had mine for a few hours and gave me a rental just yesterday...I've had my O2 replaced, and now I'm going in for an Exhaust CEL according to OnStar.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

mr overkill said:


> That's my snap on scanner


looks like the snap on motus.


----------



## smallheadz (May 11, 2014)

revj is exactly correct mine got smoke test, egr plate, pin hole in exhaust welded, and new o2. Mine took all of 6+ weeks good luck it's all about how good the dealer is.


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

I'm just over 12K, hope I don't hit this one man.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

ok the Shelby isn't registered (to many toys) so I need to do that in the meantime gonna borrow my mother in laws car Thursday and drop this off. IF they tell me that "they need to order parts" then they have to give me a rental or send me on my way in the mean time ????


----------



## Roadburner440 (Dec 29, 2013)

Whew that one is a lot of money. Guess you get what you pay for though.. Can't believe they would ask about a loose gas cap though. These things don't even have EVAP systems? I am so glad that I have a good dealer repair shop to go to. Cause if I had experiences like some people here I would have abandoned all my GM products a long time ago.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

he was like when was the last time you got gas i felt like say never dumbass its a diesel. I know there is no evap system in the car but i would think the PROFESSIONALS would know that but im the one being the pain in the ass i guess


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

mr overkill said:


> he was like when was the last time you got gas i felt like say never dumbass its a diesel. I know there is no evap system in the car but i would think the PROFESSIONALS would know that but im the one being the pain in the ass i guess


You really are mr overkill!


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Why do something right overkill it in one of the mopar clubs I'm know as mr powercoat since the Daytona engine bay is all powercoat lol


----------

